# Mercury vs Yamaha vs Suzuki



## bohio

I am looking to purchase a new 20 hp long shaft with electric start. Any pro's and con's on a Mercury or Yamaha. I fish and duck hunt out of a 15 ft aluminum. 
Thanks!


----------



## Anzomcik

Both good motors. Your time would be best spent finding a close reputable dealer in your area. Then choose the brand they sell.


----------



## bountyhunter

I switched from merc to yamaha, heres why two new merc,s 9.9 cold starting first thing in the morning was terible on both ,dealer could not fix. so I traded a almost new merc for a new T 8. yamaha , cold ,starts right up. and it,s so smooth ,you gotta look for the cooling water to know its runing.


----------



## fastwater

You forgot Honda.


----------



## eyedreamn

bountyhunter said:


> I switched from merc to yamaha, heres why two new merc,s 9.9 cold starting first thing in the morning was terible on both ,dealer could not fix. so I traded a almost new merc for a new T 8. yamaha , cold ,starts right up. and it,s so smooth ,you gotta look for the cooling water to know its runing.


Plus 1. Bagged the pro kicker for the yami and never looked back!


----------



## ohiojmj

EFI is the only way to go. Does yam or merc have EFI? I'd look at Suzuki.


----------



## joebertin

There is some scuttlebutt about Yamaha and Mercury being co-manufactured. Being essentially the motor. Might want to check it out.


----------



## knalpot

I think both are equally good, customize the contents of the purse just


----------



## Shortdrift

knalpot said:


> I think both are equally good, customize the contents of the purse just


???????????????????????????????????


----------



## bohio

ohiojmj said:


> EFI is the only way to go. Does yam or merc have EFI? I'd look at Suzuki.


Been doing more research looking at the suzuki 20 hp EFI but I have not found any reviews on this new model. Does anyone out there have any info on the suzuki 20 hp EFI


----------



## TODD64

I heard good things about Suzuki but parts and service would be a concern if there aren't many dealers .


----------



## tommyboy

I have a Merc 15 hp 4 stroke model year 2003, I bought it used starts every time and runs great. I had a merc 9.9 2 stroke before that it was 30 years old and still running when the water pump went out and I sold it for $250 to a marina owner in PA. I know Yamaha makes some good stuff I have 2 Yamaha quads and wouldn't own anything else.


----------



## ICENUT

tommyboy said:


> I have a Merc 15 hp 4 stroke model year 2003, I bought it used starts every time and runs great. I had a merc 9.9 2 stroke before that it was 30 years old and still running when the water pump went out and I sold it for $250 to a marina owner in PA. I know Yamaha makes some good stuff I have 2 Yamaha quads and wouldn't own anything else.





joebertin said:


> There is some scuttlebutt about Yamaha and Mercury being co-manufactured. Being essentially the motor. Might want to check it out.


All outboards under 30hp are made by Tohatsu with exception of Honda.3 different dealers have told me this. So the wise man pays 3500 for tohatsu 20 hp and the dummy pays 4800 for everything else. Also my 90 and 9.9 merk are 9 years old and are running perfectly


----------



## tommyboy

ICENUT said:


> All outboards under 30hp are made by Tohatsu with exception of Honda.3 different dealers have told me this. So the wise man pays 3500 for tohatsu 20 hp and the dummy pays 4800 for everything else. Also my 90 and 9.9 merk are 9 years old and are running perfectly


Icenut
I heard that also from a marine service tech that I deal with.


----------



## bohio

Well guys I pulled the trigger on a new Suzuki 20 hp efi! All I can say is wow!! Had it out today and was impressed! The long shaft electric start weighs in at only 108 lbs. got three of us in a 15ft up on plane at half throttle. Thanks for all your input!! Oh yea we did well on the lg mouth bass at pymutuning on south end


----------



## tommyboy

bohio said:


> Well guys I pulled the trigger on a new Suzuki 20 hp efi! All I can say is wow!! Had it out today and was impressed! The long shaft electric start weighs in at only 108 lbs. got three of us in a 15ft up on plane at half throttle. Thanks for all your input!! Oh yea we did well on the lg mouth bass at pymutuning on south end


New stuff is nice keep the maintenance up and it will last you a long time Have fun


----------

